# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Подскажите

## CCleaner

Подскажите,пожалуйста,у меня щас видео карта Nvidia 8600 ,разьем ddr2,я хочу себе купить nvidia 250 ,вот,у меня системная плата	Asus M2V-MX SE,встанет ли туда nvidia 250 ,если она требует ddr3, и будет ли она нормально работать? :confused:

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

> разьем ddr2


Что за разьем такой? Может быть PCI-E или AGP? 




> будет ли она нормально работать?


ddr2 и ddr3 - это частота (тип памяти) памяти видюхи и материнка ,по-мойму, ни причем. Здесь важно соответсвие разьемов видюхи и матери (PCI-E или AGP...).

----------

